# Good job Home Depot!



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

My girlfriend saw a picture on fb from one of her out of state friends. Asheville NC I think. 
"Anyone know about this pipe thing that is leaking" a few comments had already been posted directing him to Home Depot to get a replacement 
I chimed in, asking to see what they sent him home with...here ya go 

Existing-









Replacement! 










Way to go Depot!?


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Our HD has a pipe threaded but they will only thread pipe that is 24" or longer I volunteered to show them how to thread shorter pieces but they declined. 

I love the black nipples... They only hire masters correct? Maybe that guy was a gardener.


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm surprised they got help from the employees they always run away from me we'll it feels like that I see one at the end of the isle I call for them and get there and poof they are gone


----------

